# Best stuff to buy



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all looking at buying some new wax or polish and a few other bits. But not sure what would work best on my car


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are new to detailing then I would suggest a good read through the forum first. 

Beginners kit. 
2 buckets
Wool mitt. 
Quality shampoo 
Drying towel
Quick detailer
AIO (SRP, Tripple,NFS)
APC
Microfibre cloths. 


Gonz.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Depending on where you are in the country, there's plenty of car shows coming up. Get on down and have a chat with exhibitors, see what they use and how it looks. There'll also be a lot of retailer to choose from.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great gonzo said:


> If you are new to detailing then I would suggest a good read through the forum first.
> 
> Beginners kit.
> 2 buckets
> ...


That's a great start ....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great suggestion from GG!

Personally I think Vics Concourse is a great wax on red, also not too expensive. You're going to get a whole load of suggestions I would have thought, so what sort of price range do you have in mind?

There's a few suggestions for waxes here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373159


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's also questions like how often do you wash / intend to wash your car? Do you *like* washing it, or do you want to keep it looking decent with the minimum of effort? What's the condition of the paintwork ie is there lots of swirls and fine scratches or is it pretty good?

All of these things will have an impact on potential recommendations


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

start with the microfiber towels on offer on polishedbliss


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> If you are new to detailing then I would suggest a good read through the forum first.
> 
> Beginners kit.
> 2 buckets
> ...


Thanks dude I'll get onto it. What snow form would you go for


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

savvyfox said:


> Depending on where you are in the country, there's plenty of car shows coming up. Get on down and have a chat with exhibitors, see what they use and how it looks. There'll also be a lot of retailer to choose from.


I'm in Cardiff


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

steelghost said:


> There's also questions like how often do you wash / intend to wash your car? Do you *like* washing it, or do you want to keep it looking decent with the minimum of effort? What's the condition of the paintwork ie is there lots of swirls and fine scratches or is it pretty good?
> 
> All of these things will have an impact on potential recommendations


I love washing my cars really did look after my old one.



























Ideally maybe once a week


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Got a few dodge paint issues but I'm not really bothered


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

do you have a proper snow foam lance? if you like it to look nice then go for odk arctic. if you want a bit more cleaning power but not as nice looking then go for bilt hamber auto foam


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I've got a snow foam lance. I'll have a look at the Odk Arctic.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

If I'm going to wax the car with Vic's red would I also need a polish


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

c4 loeb said:


> If I'm going to wax the car with Vic's red would I also need a polish


pre wax cleanser will fill a few swirls and clean the paint ready for a wax
or all in one which will clean the paint, fills more swirls and leave a tiny bit of wax which will need waxed on top of
or pre wax cleanser and a glaze which will give a glossy look ready for the wax


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

You may also want to look into a tar and iron deposit remover like Auto Smart Tardis and Carpro Iron-X. Also, if you plan on claying the car prior to polishing, you will need some clay and clay lube.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

c4 loeb said:


> Thanks dude I'll get onto it. What snow form would you go for


If your on a budget CarChems is a good all rounder. 
If budget is not an issue dodo's ifoam is great.

Gonz.


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

Some products worth a whirl

Shampoo - Megs gold, dodo juice sour power, autoglanz bubilicous
QD - Bouncers done and dusted
Foam - Valet pro advanced, Bilt hamber
Fallout remover - bilt hamber auto wheels (water down to make it like korrosol)

Clay bilt hamber (dont buy any other clay)

Sealants - fk1000p, fusso
Wax toppers - r222, petes 53

Microfiber - eagle edgeless 16x16 towels from ragmaster

The list could go on..... The above is all "the shizzle" take it from me....


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Got £80 to spend today. What would be the best stuff to get now


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

c4 loeb said:


> Got £80 to spend today. What would be the best stuff to get now


What do you need / want to cover with that £80?

I'm also looking at the pics you posted earlier and thinking to myself, is that rust bubbling up? :doublesho


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

My local Boyes shop has reduced all of their Auto Glym, if you have a shop near you go and fill your boots mate


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

steelghost said:


> What do you need / want to cover with that £80?
> 
> I'm also looking at the pics you posted earlier and thinking to myself, is that rust bubbling up? :doublesho


Looking for some snow,wax,decent alloy cleaner always find myself running out of this stuff quick. Pre wax. Also something to clean the inside


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

c4 loeb said:


> Looking for some snow,wax,decent alloy cleaner always find myself running out of this stuff quick. Pre wax. Also something to clean the inside


All from Bilt Hamber

Auto Foam £17.00 
Double Speed Wax £15.00 
Auto Wheel £13.00 
Cleanser Polish £17.00 
Surfex HD £17.00 
Total £79.00

:thumb:


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

steelghost said:


> All from Bilt Hamber
> 
> Auto Foam £17.00
> Double Speed Wax £15.00
> ...


Fantastic suggestions I'll get on to it.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

would that bilt hamber Double Speed Wax make my car shine


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I think I would be sorting the rust bubbles first.
They will detract from the finish no matter what you do.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

That's not rust. The C4 has an aluminium bonnet - that is actually the paint separating from the metalwork and primer - it is a common problem on the Mk1 C4 (I am a former owner of a Mk1 C4 as well). 

Only fixable with a bonnet respray, but worth doing as Citroen used the wrong primer on almost all the Mk1's - it didn't play nice with the aluminium. Good to get it done properly (and sort out 10 years of bonnet stone chips at the same time).

OP also has the uprated windscreen with the rain sensor, photochromatic rear view mirror mount and reflective heat coating. Costs £1,200 to replace if you crack it - I had three of them thanks to the crap surface on the M3.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

chrisgreen said:


> That's not rust. The C4 has an aluminium bonnet - that is actually the paint separating from the metalwork and primer - it is a common problem on the Mk1 C4 (I am a former owner of a Mk1 C4 as well).
> 
> Only fixable with a bonnet respray, but worth doing as Citroen used the wrong primer on almost all the Mk1's - it didn't play nice with the aluminium. Good to get it done properly (and sort out 10 years of bonnet stone chips at the same time).
> 
> OP also has the uprated windscreen with the rain sensor, photochromatic rear view mirror mount and reflective heat coating. Costs £1,200 to replace if you crack it - I had three of them thanks to the crap surface on the M3.


So it isnt rust. What it is doesn't really matter, whatever it is will overshadow any detailing that is done.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

c4 loeb said:


> would that bilt hamber Double Speed Wax make my car shine


No. Shine needs to be created.

You'll need to polish it first.

It's all in the prep.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> No. Shine needs to be created.
> 
> You'll need to polish it first.
> 
> It's all in the prep.


oh i see thanks. what polish would be my best bet


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

tigerspill said:


> I think I would be sorting the rust bubbles first.
> They will detract from the finish no matter what you do.


it's on my list to do this year but funds are getting low again. car is currently in the garage having a oil leak from the crankshaft sorted plus a few other bits bill currently stands at £830  . then i need to get a new exhaust fitted i hope by the summer.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisgreen said:


> That's not rust. The C4 has an aluminium bonnet - that is actually the paint separating from the metalwork and primer - it is a common problem on the Mk1 C4 (I am a former owner of a Mk1 C4 as well).
> 
> Only fixable with a bonnet respray, but worth doing as Citroen used the wrong primer on almost all the Mk1's - it didn't play nice with the aluminium. Good to get it done properly (and sort out 10 years of bonnet stone chips at the same time).
> 
> OP also has the uprated windscreen with the rain sensor, photochromatic rear view mirror mount and reflective heat coating. Costs £1,200 to replace if you crack it - I had three of them thanks to the crap surface on the M3.


i did contact citroen regarding the issue with paint but it's not covered under the 12 year paint warranty.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

c4 loeb said:


> i did contact citroen regarding the issue with paint but it's not covered under the 12 year paint warranty.


The paint warranty is only 3 years (the same as the vehicle warranty when new) The 12 year warranty is "anti perforation" as in corrosion and rust, and is only valid if you have kept up the standalone 4-yearly bodywork inspections and have the stamps to prove it in your service history (nobody ever remembers to do this).

Your issue isn't corrosion, the bonnet is aluminium so won't corrode, it's more of a paint reaction problem, so Citroen won't help you on a car nearly 10 years old that has been out of production for over 4 years.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Bilt hamber - auto foam
Wash mitt
Wolf chemicals - white satin shampoo
2 buckets
Autogylm - super resin polish
Bilt hamber - all purpose cleaner
Dying towel 
Eurow - Microfibre cloths 
Dod juice - rainforest rub wax
Foam applicators 

I think that's a good starter kit, then there is the decon stage of products but you could just get the basics right then move up?


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

should i order the bilt hamber AUTO CLAY or go for the Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use the Farecla clay mitt and find it so easy to use.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I use the Farecla clay mitt and find it so easy to use.


do you still get the same finish as the old stuff


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes IMO. It leaves the paint squeaky clean. I think there is a few reviews on it in the G3 section,check them out.I use mine with shampoo


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

hi guys what would be the best tar remover to buy :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Tar Remover is good


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

c4 loeb said:


> hi guys what would be the best tar remover to buy :thumb:


Autosmart Tardis is very good, as is Gyeon tar :thumb:


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

leehob said:


> Autosmart Tardis is very good, as is Gyeon tar :thumb:


thanks dude i'll try some of that gyeon


----------

